
Ask HN: What is the biggest AI system today? - fbu
What company and&#x2F;or government agency do you think is running the biggest AI system? And for what purpose?<p>I don&#x27;t have any definitions or estimates but I thought this could be a very interesting discussion.<p>Interesting articles and sources are more than welcome
======
crypto5
Probably Google's RankBrain, it processes 5 billions searches per day and uses
whole web as an input. [http://searchengineland.com/faq-all-about-the-new-
google-ran...](http://searchengineland.com/faq-all-about-the-new-google-
rankbrain-algorithm-234440)

